# Hey all



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome to the forum. there's plenty of good info here so just do some lurking and use the search thread to find tips.

when you finally hit the slopes your first day, don't get discouraged if you spend most of the day on your ass. Stick with it, fight through any soreness on days 2 and 3, and by day 4 you'll be riding pretty well. If you stick with it, you'll be addicted.

Just ride and have fun.


----------



## refro (Jul 25, 2013)

To be honest, I'm looking forward to all of that! 

Thanks, I'll do my best.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

realize the worst few days of snowboarding are generally the first few days. untill you get the initial hang of it your ass and knees are probably going to be really sore, but once start getting going you will most likely be hooked. 

and yes i realize i teed that up for someone


----------



## refro (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha, thanks.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Invest in impact shorts and knee pads. Maybe wrist guards too. You will need them.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

This is true, just picked it up this past winter, and my first 2 days sucked, but it's all part of it... Just try not to do like some of my buddies did their 2nd day out and were crashing on blues and blacks...


----------



## refro (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm probably gonna go to a dry slope centre, have a day lesson or something, then go out and buy as much gear as I can afford. Knowing me, I'll get hooked and go mad with it as I have done previous sports and hobbies.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

You should be alright, slight frustration at first, but you get past it... Just stick with it, by the time I hit day 4 or 5 this past winter I didn't want to leave and head home to the 'real world'


----------



## refro (Jul 25, 2013)

I can imagine. It looks like one of those things you can get into and time passes and the day is over before you know it. 

Thanks for the good words.


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Exactly what it is and does... Even better with a group of friends...


----------



## refro (Jul 25, 2013)

As I've just moved to where I am, I'm hoping it'll help me meet new friends.


----------

